# holiday look: red lips, glowy skin



## mistella (Dec 30, 2010)

victoria secret glossy shinestick strawberry fields


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 30, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 30, 2010)

Hot! Red lips are great on you!


----------



## heidik (Dec 30, 2010)

omgosh how did u get such a dewy look? i love it....


----------



## PollyRhythm (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow, this is HOT!


----------



## Laurie (Dec 31, 2010)

You are soooooo hot!!!!!!!!! I love it!!


----------



## keetuh (Dec 31, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## megan92 (Dec 31, 2010)

hot hot hot!!!  this is gorgeous.


----------



## LC (Dec 31, 2010)

oh my...i have no words. perfection


----------



## rjsmom84 (Dec 31, 2010)

great look. you really worked the red.


----------



## mistella (Dec 31, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## aerides (Dec 31, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous. I love that lip color!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 1, 2011)

Loving that lip color!


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Jan 2, 2011)

*That look is smoking hot!*


----------



## NancyNosrati (Jan 2, 2011)

pretty look love the hair!


----------



## Babylard (Jan 2, 2011)

very nice! I was just at the holt renfrew armani counter checking out the luminous silk foundation. the service was terrible. i felt like people wouldn't even talk to me because I am young. I asked if they do foundation samples and she said no, so I walked away. lol


----------



## XicanaQueen (Jan 3, 2011)

Love the lip color!


----------



## nunu (Jan 3, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love your FOTD's


----------



## Khalia25 (Jan 3, 2011)

Looove this!! Where have you been??? You were one of my favorite posters!!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jan 3, 2011)

u look like a doll! great work


----------



## artsypirate (Jan 4, 2011)

Absolute perfection. Love those lashes too!


----------



## Ingenue (Jan 4, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW that is absolutely stunning!


----------



## mistella (Jan 4, 2011)

Babylard said:


> very nice! I was just at the holt renfrew armani counter checking out the luminous silk foundation. the service was terrible. i felt like people wouldn't even talk to me because I am young. I asked if they do foundation samples and she said no, so I walked away. lol


	you should try the foundation if youre willing to go back, its one of the best foundations ive tried


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jan 5, 2011)

I like it


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Jan 5, 2011)

Sexy lady! Its so purdy!


----------



## devin (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful! I love how dewy your skin looks!


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Jan 7, 2011)

very hot


----------



## singer92286 (Jan 7, 2011)

so pretty!! love this!


----------



## makeupforever25 (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow, you are so pretty


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jan 9, 2011)

Gorgeous FOTD as always. Glad to see you back posting!


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 10, 2011)

So beautiful, love your hair too..


----------



## cucumbers (Jan 10, 2011)

I love that lip color on you.


----------



## HMC (Jan 10, 2011)

You are very beautiful!


----------



## peachsuns (Jan 10, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## a_star (Jan 17, 2011)

Still looking gorgeous as always, would love to see you post more, you are my favourite MUA!!!!!!!! x


----------



## User67 (Jan 19, 2011)

Are you ever going to do tutorials? You do the prettiest make-up


----------



## mistella (Jan 22, 2011)

Nyla2120 said:


> Are you ever going to do tutorials? You do the prettiest make-up



 	thank you!! im doing a blog in a couple weeks. its strippedcanvas.wordpress.com


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 14, 2011)

wow, you look like a doll!


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 15, 2011)

Love love love your eye makeup (and the red lip ) Absolutely beautiful.

  	ittybitty
  	ADMIN EDIT - removed spammed personal URL. Please keep link to personal blogs in your signature area per forum ToS.


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 16, 2011)

Gorgeousness!!!!


----------



## Mialexia (Feb 17, 2011)

you are so cute/sexy
  	i love this lip color on you


----------



## TheClara (Feb 25, 2011)

Love this look! The lip color is gorgeous!


----------



## jadangel2001 (Mar 5, 2011)

oh em gee you're so pretty, this looks gorgeous on you, i am in awe


----------



## bbseh (Mar 11, 2011)

I love your face!


----------



## geeko (Mar 14, 2011)

u somehow remind me of the supermodel devon aoki....


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

is the Perfectly Lit in Radiant the more bronzey color?


----------



## AnnieRios (Jul 25, 2011)

You are beautiful!


----------

